# f******g Golf!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

TODAY I'M ON THE 18TH TEE ON 92!

A CHANCE TO BREAK 100 FOR THE 1ST TIME IN AGES!

DRIVE LEFT INTO TREES BUT SAFE BETTER THAN SLICING OOB LIKE I USUALLY DO, SAND WEDGE OVER TREES ONTO FAIRWAY, NOW 120 TO GO.

IT STARTS PISSING DOWN. INSTEAD OF WAITING FOR THE RAIN TO EASE I GO FOR IT, SLICE 8 IRON INTO TREES, LOST BALL, DROP, DUFF, HACK INTO BUNKER, OUT OF BUNKER AND PUTT, YES A 1 PUTT BUT FOR A TOTAL OF 8







ROUND OF 100









!

WTF DO I PUT MYSELF THROUGH IT?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Because it's fun









And you know you will be back for more


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Because when it goes right it feels bloody great,unfortunately it rarely goes right for me when im over the pitch and putt


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The last time I played pitch and put, all be it about 10 years ago I ended up making a great dent in somebody's merc bonnet


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

compassion thats whats its all about and a big bag of balls -not for me :nono:is it true you have to have a Brietling to play golf


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah its all about going out and having that dream round - itll come one day stick with it .but is there one shot you made today where you can stand back and say that was awesome .

what clubs you using i was playing with a set i bought from argos for a while but then took the plunge and bought a set of tzoids took at least 10 shots off my game overnight.

stick with it .


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Timetraveller said:


> compassion thats whats its all about and a big bag of balls -not for me :nono:is it true you have to have a Brietling to play golf


No


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I understood just about nothing of that PG. One that bugs me, why do you spell sandwich like that in the fens?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah I had a couple of "**** me" shots, unfortunately one was a nice clip with a 5 iron 170 to go that went through 30 yds! I never hit my 5 200 but I double checked it afterwards and sure enough I did!

playin progen fb2's and a nice cheap slazenger 5 wood and a 25o rescue club which I can't remember the make of and an oddesey white hot XG putter

bugger it was wet today, 1st time I've actually had to take shelter during a round!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive hit 120 on a very wet day on a course thats called st muddys and i was playing off 12 at the time looked like a complete tool - but the next round was mid 80's -thats the challenge of it its a great leveller .


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> compassion thats whats its all about and a big bag of balls -not for me :nono:is it true you have to have a Brietling to play golf


lol, never played or rather have but was rubbish, very


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

rondeco said:


> My old dad used to say Golf was a Jesse's game


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a jessie means a girly


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> a jessie means a girly


Yeah


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rondeco said:


> No , it's means of an effeminate persuasion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

stand face to face with John Daly or tiger Wodds and call them a Jesse









mind you there are some very "gay" scott & lyle and Pringle's out there and there is a certain wing of the gay community that seem to dress like a golfer in pinks and lilacs yet would never venture anywhere near a golf course (except poss late at night behind a bunker







).

Looking thro my card it wasn't all bad actually only two 8's nothing worse and 2 pars!!!

The problem is now I'm *expecting *to shoot under 100 next time out.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pg tips said:


> TODAY I'M ON THE 18TH TEE ON 92!
> 
> A CHANCE TO BREAK 100 FOR THE 1ST TIME IN AGES!


Did you only play the back 9.


----------

